# Velour material and heat press



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a client that wants rhinestone transfer on a velour jacket. The time/temp is 20 seconds at 325F. Will Velour take this heat...will the material be 'squashed' or..??? any other dire result?

I have never done velour and am at a total loss on this one


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> I have a client that wants rhinestone transfer on a velour jacket. The time/temp is 20 seconds at 325F. Will Velour take this heat...will the material be 'squashed' or..??? any other dire result?
> 
> I have never done velour and am at a total loss on this one


gee, I really don't know... Charles, do you do rhinestone transfers. I just picked up a new client at a airport gift store and they asked if I could get tees with the city name on them. But am not about to place one stone at a time on a shirt. Do you make them and sell them if I sent you the design. Lou


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lou....yep up and running with rhinestone designs and templates...check your regular email....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

FYI follow up...Yes velour will take the heat/pressure of a heat press...I did several 4x4 rhinestone designs ..press on velour for 20 sec..med pressure at 325F


----------

